# Victor Khryapa to play in Russia



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> Bulls buy out Khryapa who will play in Russia
> 
> Thursday, Feb 7, 2008 3:01 pm EST
> Viktor Khryapa
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AnoWTK.kbRLhkYidzVngWM2LvLYF?urn=nba,65649


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't seen anything yet saying where he'll play. Has anyone? He was with powerhouse CSKA before he joined the NBA. I wonder if he's returning there. Or Dynamo, maybe?

Khryapa really isn't a bad player. It's a shame to see him leaving the league, rather than getting a chance to play for a team that could use him a little more. I believe he's a legit deep rotation player--say, a 9th or 10th man. He hustles, he can shoot a little...his second year in the league, in Portland, he was good for that team. He started 53 games, played 21 mpg, and averaged 5.8 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.3 apg, plus almost a steal a game. 

He doesn't deserve that much time, probably, but he is good enough to get more than what he has been getting.

I'm more than a little saddened by the seeming exodus back to Europe of NBA-quality Europeans the past few years. It is all too common for guys who can play here, but are disheartened by the way things work, either in terms of their role, their salary or just the NBA game (e.g., Spanioulis, Jasikevicius, Macijauskas, Ilyasova, Monia, Khryapa, Planinic, Markota, etc.). Not one of them is an NBA star, and some are borderline talents. But they're all good enough to make it here. And frankly, I just like to see an increasingly diverse NBA. My dream would be for the European game to continue to influence the league.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm keeping an eye out for further information, but it doesn't look like he has a team already lined up. 

I'm a bit surprised that he's leaving the NBA as well, though it looks like it's at least partially his decision.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Khryapa will be a big addition to whatever team gets him. His game (big man with some range who can pass) fits the Euro game very well. His defense and ability to shoot the Euro three with Russia at the last Euro Champs must have had many Euroleague GMs drooling over him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

A Google search for Victor Khryapa turns up this thread as the number five result: http://www.google.com/search?q=vict...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Ahead of such sites as FIBA.com


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

By the way, CSKA Moscow just signed him, and become favorites. http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fc/news/lateNews/arti.asp?newsid=23457


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

They might have been favorites anyway, but wow. That certainly helps.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> A Google search for Victor Khryapa turns up this thread as the number five result: http://www.google.com/search?q=vict...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> Ahead of such sites as FIBA.com


Aw, tried it again, and we got bumped to the bottom of the search page. http://www.google.com/search?q=vict...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Oh well.


----------

